# 8" tern and 4.5" wild red



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I posted a thread about these 2 a while ago so I thought I would put up a couple pics.
The little red is the only one the big guy lets into his territory. I have had the little red for 9 months and he just wont grow. He is my favorite pygo though because although he is small, he takes no crap from anyone.

Here is a front shot so you can get an idea of the difference.









Here is a side view of them chillin together.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Oooh, isn't that sweet









Maybe they'll breed in the future, and produce orange natts (how the hell should we call those? I know what: IT'S DEBATING TIME














)


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

gee golly wiz..damn thats a beautiful tern you got there g.g...big as mofo


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Heh what a nice pair. The coloration on the red is amazing at that size usually they don't get that many shimmering scales until they are older. Although you did say you have had em for 9 months he just must be short.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Nice Jeff. I must come check them out in person soon.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Nice Jeff. I must come check them out in person soon.


 Any time Nick, it would be nice to show my fish to someone who could actually appreciate them.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

ME LIKE!!!!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

They are sweet.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks guys,
My reds dont have that much red on them except the fin, they are both kind of a bronze color. Maybe because they are wild and I dont know the collection area.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Any time Nick, it would be nice to show my fish to someone who could actually appreciate them.


 I know what you mean. Other than Ryan all my friends are like "yeah, whatever".


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Looking good :smile:


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

The color on your little red is really cool. I like that bronze/rust color. Very neat.

Joe


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Genin said:


> The color on your little red is really cool. I like that bronze/rust color. Very neat.
> 
> Joe


 Thanks Joe,
Both the reds have the same coloring, I like it but they dont have very much red at all, just a little on the anal fin although there are times when thier bellies get red but not very often. Oh well, I like them.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice tern/yellowbelly, hows he doin with your new piraya?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Nice tern/yellowbelly, hows he doin with your new piraya?


 There is a lot more tention in my tank than there has ever been. The ter/yellowbelly has claimed 1/2 the tank and is not giving it up. I am going to rearrange the tank again this weekend, probably take out some of the driftwood and see if that helps.


----------



## Rawdeal419 (Feb 16, 2003)

Where did you get you fish


----------



## Exotic_Fish (Feb 24, 2003)

Very Nice, Tern. is Big...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Rawdeal419 said:


> Where did you get you fish


 They are from all over, I have has some shipped from the east coast and have picked up others from private sellers.


----------

